# New longworth



## pinky (Sep 12, 2014)

I just received a Longworth cut on a CNC. I added a faceplate and made the buttons. Just in time to finish a 15" walnut bowl. It worked great. Blank came from Treecycle.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 12, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL chunk of wood and excellent use of it. NICE bowl!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 12, 2014)

That looks awesome! Nice work!


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 13, 2014)

I need one badly


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 13, 2014)

I've been wondering if they work as advertised. Nice to hear a favorable report. Exquisite looking bowl! Chuck


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 13, 2014)

You are lookin' good there, man!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 13, 2014)

John - very nice bowl!. I have not seen that rig. what is the max rpm without a tailstock up for support?


----------



## pinky (Sep 13, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> John - very nice bowl!. I have not seen that rig. what is the max rpm without a tailstock up for support?



Not too sure on the rpm. I had it going pretty good without worry. Faceplate screwed in back. The 2 discs lock when you tighten the 8 buttons. Nothing moved at all. Felt secure. Took light cuts when the tailstock was removed.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Sep 15, 2014)

i need one of those. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## pinky (Sep 15, 2014)

I added the faceplate and made the buttons. The guy I got it from charged $58 and $10 for shipping. Many different sizes available. The max he makes is 20", which is what I got. You let him know what size faceplate you plan to use with calipers and he recesses the back. My faceplate fit perfectly with only a slight cut on the lathe on the outside edge of the discs to square up. I can provide contact info by PM if interested.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2014)

Great looking blank. How do you get a blank centered with that? Seems like you would have to chuck the blank then move the faceplate up to the blank. Is that how you do it?


----------



## pinky (Sep 15, 2014)

I was gonna explain but watching is easier. Go to the 14:30 mark on the video.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2014)

Holy cow! I was going to suggest that a feature like that would be nice, but probably very difficult to incorporate. That is one awesome tool. I need to get me a big lathe so I can get one of those tools.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 15, 2014)

Pinky,
What brand is and where did you get your tool rest and tools rest extender?


----------



## pinky (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't remember where I got the extender. Some estate sale probably. No markings on it. Might be a Delta part though. It's on it's second retrofit. One pipe welded over the post for my old Yates American lathe and a new pipe welded over that last year when I got the Oneway.


----------

